# Colorado Springs Training Rides



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

Considering a move to the area and was wondering what the road training ride scene was. Currently a cat 3 masters and looking for local training rides.

Thanks,

chris


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

There are several organized rides here that may be of interest.

Pikes Peak Velo Club - cater to racers only - ride frequently throughout the area.
There is a Saturday morning hammerfest that leaves from downtown CS Acacia Park - large number of riders.

Bicycle Village (LBS) sponsors a Saturday morning ride for all levels - no drop.

One or two of the other LBS's do the same.

There is a fairly robust scene here depending on what you want.

Keep in mind that Charmichael Training and the US Olympic center are here also.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

the springs is ghetto as hell, you do NOT wanna move there. no bike lanes, and endless strip malls, and crime ridden. The boulder/denver area is much nicer and there are plenty of jobs too...large tech industry here. The 70 mi gateway ride sat/sun here is serious training with local pros almost always in attendance, and the bustop ride starts up again tue and thurs at 5pm once its light enough out. the quality of life in boulder for a cyclist or really anyone is much much better than the springs.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Forgot to mention that it means NOTHING that the olympic training center or carmichael is there. Wanna know why there are there....CHEAP LAND....period. Wanna know why its cheap...bc the area is ghetto and nasty as hell.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Ther are nice and less nice areas of CS, just like any major city of 400,00 +. 
The organized rides mentioned above are run by people who know the area and know where to ride. Quite honestly the Acaia ride has 50 - 60 riders at peak times of the summer - not too many people gonna mess with them. The other rides mentioned are also well populated with riders. Nothing to worry about there.

If you have a choice of places to live in Colorado - there are certainly great places to live for cycling. CS is a good place to live for cycling.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

NO! DON'T MOVE TO COLORADO SPRINGS! STAY AWAY!

I moved to Colo Spgs in 1982 for a 18 month job from the SF Bay Area and never went back. It's been just AWFUL living here. Can't stand the great weather, clean air, mountains, and great bike riding.

As far as cycling, send me a PM - a group of us has a weekly "no drop" ride that we do on Sunday mornings as part of our training for the Bicycle Tour of Colorado (www.bicycletourcolorado.com) I can send details.


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Bravo CS riders; take the high road. No need to JUSTIFY where you live; hey it's all Colorado


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Ummm...yea btw how long does it take you springs guys to reach the mtns?


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks folks. Since the job is in Colorado Springs, I don't think Boulder or Denver is an option. We're looking at Manitou Springs, Black Forest or maybe north of Colorado in Old Colorado City as possibilities. We'll know if we have a good offer in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ltspd1 (Oct 18, 2006)

Don't move here!!! Snows all winter, rains all summer, mean people, bfugly chicks, smog, hurricanes. Seriously......it's a living hell. Consider yourself warned.


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

Hmm, sounds a bit like Iowa...


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Pueblo and Greeley are much better cycling destinations. Housing is really, really cheap too, but you'll have to bring your own job. Plenty of gangs to join as well. Just great, all around cities in my opinion.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

lol gangz....


----------

